# Lem 200 motor's for SALE!!!!



## Cee25 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 5 brand new LEM 200 motor's for sale.


84 Rated Volts
200 Amp Rated Current
14.39 kW Rated Power
29.04 kW Peak Power
45 Rpm/V Speed Constant
90% Peak Efficiency

The "pancake" design of the LEMCO permanent magnet brush-type DC motor provides a power-to-weight ratio and efficiency unmatched by conventional low-traction motors. It has been used in EVs ranging from go-karts and bicycles to on-road compact cars. This is the latest, second-generation design which we import directly from the Lynch Electric Motor Company (LEMCO) in England


Price 1300$ or take contact


----------



## rhtmnn (Nov 7, 2015)

hello,
could you provide your e mail id... iam very much interested in the offer..!!


----------



## Khantulga (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi,
Do you still have those motors?

Thank you.
Khan


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

This forum has a "for sale" section - this isn't it.


----------

